# Saving Pictures From Macromedia Flashplayer Presentation



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi everyone. A friend of mine sent me a link to his website where he has all of his pictures stored in Macromedia Flashplayer presentations. I told him I'd like to be able to download them and he said that in order to do that, I need a Flash extractor. Does anyone know what free utilities are out there that will do the job quickly and easily for me?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

You may be able to get them from your temporary internet files... have done it in awhile but I seem to remember they are stored there while they are playing

can you post the link?

buck


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

buck52 said:


> You may be able to get them from your temporary internet files... have done it in awhile but I seem to remember they are stored there while they are playing
> 
> can you post the link?
> 
> buck


I'd rather not. He may not want me giving out his website to other people. Why do you need the link?  Oh yeah, do you know how I'd find these pics in my Temp files?  Just a sec. Since you're a mod, I'll PM the link to you so it doesn't become public data.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

The chances are that the images are merely loaded from a directory on his site with a flash gallery utility, not embedded in the actual *.swf as this would mean the flash file would be large and it would take a while to download before the flash could start.

As Buck says, they will probably be in your *'Temporary Internet Files'* folder; in IE (running Win NT based OS) - *C:\Documents and Settings\*username*\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files* or your internet cache for other browsers.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

lister said:


> The chances are that the images are merely loaded from a directory on his site with a flash gallery utility, not embedded in the actual *.swf as this would mean the flash file would be large and it would take a while to download before the flash could start.
> 
> As Buck says, they will probably be in your *'Temporary Internet Files'* folder; in IE (running Win NT based OS) - *C:\Documents and Settings\*username*\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files* or your internet cache for other browsers.


Unfortunately, this is not the case. He does not have the pictures on a directory in his site. I think he created the presentation and then just uploaded that to the site. I'd really like to extract those pictures. Any other ideas?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Can/will he upload the pictures to his site temporarily so you can get them?

Surely there is a trial version of a Flash extractor you could download

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=flash+extractor


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

buck52 said:


> Can/will he upload the pictures to his site temporarily so you can get them?
> 
> Surely there is a trial version of a Flash extractor you could download
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=flash+extractor


Sorry I'd rather not use a trial program. Right now I am using a free program called Movies Extractor Scout Light. Unfortunately, this program has very few features and it is next to impossible to stop the presentation on a particular frame so you can save that frame because the presentation moves at "light speed".  The program worked for me to get the best pictures extracted but I would love to have a better and more full featured program. I don't think I could recommend Movies Extractor Scout Light to anyone except as a last resort. My friend told me that he would possibly mail me this free program that tracks satellites that he has because the downloaded installation that I used seemed to be corrupted and he seems to think it is common for the downloaded installation to be corrupted. He has a CD of it (and yes it is freeware so copying it is not illegal) that he said he'd copy for me and mail to me so I may ask him to mail me the pics on a CD at the same time. However, he did say he would probably e-mail the pics to me when he finds them so I'm pretty happy. 

So if you know of a good flash extractor that is free, please let me know either on this thread, via PM, or via e-mail.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

i haven't tried it yet but flash saving plugin may do what you want.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

t bone said:


> i haven't tried it yet but flash saving plugin may do what you want.


Thank you t bone. I may try this sometime later when I have had more sleep.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Sound like you want your cake and be able to eat it to...

You want a full featured program but are not willing to a pay afew bucks for it... 

The best solution would be for him burn them to a CD and snailmail it to you

buck


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

buck52 said:


> Sound like you want your cake and be able to eat it to...
> 
> You want a full featured program but are not willing to a pay afew bucks for it...
> 
> ...


I will consider that.


----------

